# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم السامسونج  سوفت ويير(Samsung Software) شفرة فتح قفل الشبكة ل e250 بدون أي بوكس و لا أي كابل

## maria.dion

الطريقة سهلة و شغالة 100/100 و مجربة مني و من الكثير من الإخوة و هي كالتالي :  
1- مشاهدة وضع الأقفال و ذلك بإدخال هذا الكود #7465625#* بحيث نجد أن قفل الشبكة مقفل و هذه الطريقة بالمناسبة هي لقفل الشبكة و ليس لـ sim lock .  
2- إدخال نصف و نشغل الهاتف سوف يظهر أدخل carte sim و هذا شي طبيعي .
3- إدخال هذا الكود #3855*2767* و هو Full EEPROM Reset و أثناء العملية نقوم بإدخال بقية carte sim عندما ينتهي الهاتف من العملية بيشتغل عادي مع carte sim لكن عند إعادة التشغيل الهاتف يعود للوضع الأصلي أي مقفل الشبكة و لإنهاء هذه المشكلة نهائيا يجب القيام بالخطوة 4.
4- إدخال الأكواد التالية : #00000000*00000000*638*7465625*  
ثم :#00000000*638*7465625* 
و إنشاء الله تيليفون يصبح unlocked و كلو تمام .  
ملاحظة : يمكن نزع قفل السيم sim lock نسبيا و ذلك بالقيام بالخطوات الثلاثة أعلاه و لكن عند إعادة التشغيل الهاتف يبقى الهاتف مقفل يعني يجب عدم إطفاء الهاتف. 
و أرجو أني وفقت في موضوعي هذا و السلام عليكم .

----------


## DARIFBS

هذا الكود #3855*2767* يودي الى فقدان imei وبالتالي مشاكل بالاتصال

----------


## narosse27

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## TIGER_GSM

#3855*2767*كود فورمات جميع سامسونج ليس فتح شبكة والله أعلام *شكراً على المجهود أخي*

----------


## mohamedhd

شكراً على المجهود أخي

----------


## tarik01ma

شكرا لك تمت التجربة بنجاح

----------

